# [gelöst] Verzeichnisse mit sshd übertragen?

## uhai

Ich möchte von meinem alten Athlon ca. 10 GB auf den neuen Quadcore übertragen. Einen ersten Versuch mit einem 8 GB USB-Stick habe ich nach Stunden abgebrochen. Da mein Stick auch zu klein ist, wäre das eine Aktion über mehrere reboots...

Jetzt habe ich über den Router ja die Möglichkleit mit sshd eine Verbindung aufzubauen. Kopiert sich die Datenmenge schneller, wenn ich vom Quadcore aus auf den Athlon zugreife?

Da ich für beide Kisten nur einen Monitor habe,könnte ich auch das Umkabeln reduzieren..

Wie gebe ich dem Kopiebefehl bei bestehender Verbindung das Ziel auf dem Quadcore an? Gibt es eventuell eine einfachere Lösung?

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Thu Jan 28, 2010 8:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Was verstehst du unter bestehender Verbindung? Eine aktive ssh session oder die Netzwerkverbindung?

Ich vermute mal letzteres.

Um ein verzeichnis rekursiv von einem Rechner zu einem anderen Rechner via ssh zu kopieren gibt man folgenden befehl ein:

(Der Befehl wird auf dem Rechner ausgeführt, auf den die Dateien sollen)

 *Quote:*   

> scp -r <remote-hoste>:<quellpfad>  <zielpfad>

 

z.b. dein das home Verzeichnis eines Benutzers, remotehoste ist 10.20.0.1:

 *Quote:*   

> scp -r 10.20.0.1:/home/<user> /home

 

----------

## uhai

ok, danke für den Hinweis. 

Das läuft dann schneller, als wenn der Athlon einen Stick beschreibt, oder?

uhai

----------

## firefly

kommt auf die Netzwerkverbindung an. Wenn es min.  eine 100Mibt Verbindung ist dann sollte das kopieren schneller gehen als auf den USB-Stick.

Auf jeden Fall sparst du dir die Zeit die du benötigst um den USB-Stick um zustecken und die Kopieraktion neu zu starten.

----------

## Josef.95

Siehe hierzu zb auch: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fast_Copy

----------

## Hollowman

Bau doch einfach die Platte aus dem Athol in den QuadCore und kopier das da. Das geht ruck zuck.

Sebastian

----------

## bookwood

rsync ist auch noch eine Möglichkeit übers Netzwerk von Deinem neuen Rechner aus:

```
rsync --delete -e "ssh -c blowfish " -avRlHogDtS \

--exclude=/media/ \

--exclude=/proc/* \

--exclude=/sys/* \

--delete-excluded --partial --numeric-ids --stats \

root@10.0.0.1:/mnt/remote-quelle /mnt/ziel
```

die -e option wechselt auf die wesentlich schnellere unsichere blowfish Verschlüsselung, da die Verschlüsselung im lokalen Netzwerk relativ egal ist. Beim sichern eines Remote Servers übers Internet sollte man die option blowfish weglassen. Permissions und Userids werden dann vom Atlon übernommen. In meinem Beispiel währe die 10.0.0.1 Deine atlon IP. Die --exclude optionen haben bei Dir warscheinlich keine Wirkung. Ich habe sie als Beispiel angegeben wenn man z.B. seinen Rechner sichern möchte. /proc und /sys stören dann nur. Das schöne ist, man kann den Kopiervorgang jederzeit unterbrechen und später wieder starten. Was schon kopiert wurde lässt er aus. Sollte auf dem Athlon inzwischen was gelöscht worden sein, wird es auf dem Zielrchner auch gelöscht (--delete).

----------

## uhai

ok, mit rsync hat es geklappt. Das eigentliche Problem war, dass ich die Größe des home-Verzeichnisses vorher nicht geprüft habe...

Meine Partition auf dem neuen Rechner war um den Faktor 3 zu klein  :Embarassed: 

Da werde ich bei Gelegenheit aufräumen müssen...

Danke für Eure Hilfe, habe wieder was gelernt.

uhai

----------

